# GPH / turnover for goldfish



## Buckleigh (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm leaning toward stocking my new 40g tank with fancy goldfish. The one piece of equipment that I have from my previous aquarium experience is a powerhead filter that does about 170 gal/hr. That would give me a little over 4x turnover. I know that goldies create a lot of waste and someone suggested a 5-6 times turnover rate for the increased waste. Would I be over filtering if I put a second similar size powerhead in my 40g tank?

Thanks in advance for opinions.

Buck


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

overfiltering is not a bad thing, on my tanks my filters are rated 5-8 times for what they are i think its a good thing really not a bad thing just keeps water cleaner


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

More GPH are good for goldfish, I still wouldn't try keeping more than two in a 40 gal though.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I second snail's posting - two is a lot of goldfish in a 40. they can grow, and should live very long lives.


----------

